

Howard's Seattle Computer Products SCP 86-DOS Resource Website - dhs
http://www.86dos.org/

======
bediger
Could someone please disassemble this and finally tell us why DOS strings end
with '$'?

In my copy of "Accidental Empires", one of the Robert X. Cringelys has Gary
Kildall say that not even Bill Gates knows why this is true.

